# Liga Privada UF4 release



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wanted everyone to know casa will have UF4s on Halloween, In-store only which sucks.

News: Annual Liga Privada UF4 Release Scheduled for Halloween | halfwheel

If anyone could pick me up a bundle I would much appreciate it. :wink:

If your local I would go, the UF4 is one of the best ligas in my opinion.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Im interested too. If you live in Chicago and can help me out. I will make it up to you.

Thanks
Jake


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Id like a few singles if anyone wants to part with them...


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

dang... if I had off of work I could potentially make the drive down and shack up at my brother's house.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Too far for me but Ill check here at the DE event next week to see what they say about them.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, if anyone is going to be headed there I would love to be added to the list lol. I have yet to get my grubby little hands on any. Heck, I'm halfway tempted to drive up there for the event!


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago is only a 4 hour drive for me, and no work that day. But I really wouldn't want to make the drive to only find they are sold out. 2000 is not that many....


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

syphon101 said:


> Chicago is only a 4 hour drive for me, and no work that day. But I really wouldn't want to make the drive to only find they are sold out. 2000 is not that many....


2000 cigars is literally having 200 people buying the 10-cigar bundles. So, if you feel like it, then give it a try. I cant think this event will have that many people in the store willing to buy those.IMO


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Archun said:


> 2000 cigars is literally having 200 people buying the 10-cigar bundles. So, if you feel like it, then give it a try. I cant think this event will have that many people in the store willing to buy those.IMO


I agree last time they had an event like this the UF4s actually made it online, I'm hoping that happens again but I'm not banking on it. They were online for almost 3 days and I think they had a smaller shipment too.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe last years shipment was 200 bundles of 12. Not 10. So this year is a little less. I too am hoping they make it online.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

09FXSTB said:


> I believe last years shipment was 200 bundles of 12. Not 10. So this year is a little less. I too am hoping they make it online.


Your right, my mistake. Definitely hoping that still make it online. From what I remember they weren't up online until almost a week after the event last year.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Been wanting to try one of these! Will hope they pop up online!


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll be going to this event and will pick some up. Don't want any money just a trade of some sorts will do. I'll let you guys know how many I'm able to get!!

Smoke on brothers!!!


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd love to get a single UF4. Can't believe I thought for a split second about driving ha. No way no how.


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

9 hour drive and I might make it, gotta figure out how to convince the wife, which means I won't be going :nono:


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

chRONIC said:


> I'll be going to this event and will pick some up. Don't want any money just a trade of some sorts will do. I'll let you guys know how many I'm able to get!!
> 
> Smoke on brothers!!!


Ron is the man!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn! I'm going to be SO close, in Chicago for a week or two helping out at my friend's costume stores for the busy season. There's no way that I would be able to take time off on Halloween to go pick up some of these. I'd like to get on a list if there is one, at least I might get some fresh rolled Willy Herreras next Thursday.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

09FXSTB said:


> Ron is the man!


Its no problem at all brother. I know how hard it is trying to find these things and would love to share the wealth. I mean as a NOOB I couldn't even find any trade partners to trade with for even 1 Unico. If I can help fellow smokers out in anyway I will no matter how many posts you have. You could have 1 or 1000000 and if I got it to trade I'm in. So smoke on brothers!! It should be a good Halloween!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

chRONIC said:


> Its no problem at all brother. I know how hard it is trying to find these things and would love to share the wealth. I mean as a NOOB I couldn't even find any trade partners to trade with for even 1 Unico. If I can help fellow smokers out in anyway I will no matter how many posts you have. You could have 1 or 1000000 and if I got it to trade I'm in. So smoke on brothers!! It should be a good Halloween!


Awesome gesture, gotta love BOTLs. I have plenty on Unicos I can trade for the UF4s but I will let other brothers at them first since I've had one before. If you are having a hard time finding anyone to trade with let me know. Good luck and I hope you get a bundle.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

justbrew77 said:


> Awesome gesture, gotta love BOTLs. I have plenty on Unicos I can trade for the UF4s but I will let other brothers at them first since I've had one before. If you are having a hard time finding anyone to trade with let me know. Good luck and I hope you get a bundle.


Thanks brother! There are a few great guys on here I'm finding out. @JustinThyme traded with me the other day and was the first person to help me out on this site. Great guy! Everyday ive been finding more and more BOTL like yourselves that are truly awesome. Thanks again!!

Smoke on brothers!!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Today's the day, good luck. I heard they will not be releasing them until JD actually gets there. Hope everyone gets one they are a fantastic smoke.


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

Would love to trade anyone who may end up with a couple extra. Let me know and I can make it worth your while.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I hope to get some too! Posted a thread in WTB.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

He is supposed to be arriving between 3:30 and 4:30. I am just wasting time waiting lol.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

if any of you guys are looking for the T52 you can get them online today only at famous. tomorrow they go on the auction site, I got a call from one of my contacts over there this morning.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Joe K said:


> if any of you guys are looking for the T52 you can get them online today only at famous. tomorrow they go on the auction site, I got a call from one of my contacts over there this morning.


which size?


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I was just thinking about the UF4 the other day and as im reading now I see they wont be available online any longer. That Sucks! I love the UF4. My favorite LP cigar. Hopefully some guys will pick up extras or they will decide to put some up online.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone willing to help a brother out with Flying pigs(no.9, T52, or UC)?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry ejewell got back to you so late, I was not sure what size's they had. I just got a voicemail from one of my guys over there letting me know that they had them. I never even heard of them to be honest


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

No worries Joe!

I'm looking forward to seening @dmanuel post up some pics of his score. and anyone else who was there.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

ejewell said:


> No worries Joe!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seening @dmanuel post up some pics of his score. and anyone else who was there.


Yes! We want to see pics! :dr


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

ichett said:


> Anyone willing to help a brother out with Flying pigs(no.9, T52, or UC)?


Unfortunately they didn't have any there (or they were reserved for friends and special people. It was a very cliquish event. I can't help you out with those but the winner of my contest (go check it out!) just might find a UC Pig in their winnings


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

It's not some crazy awesome haul, but still good in my book because I got some Nica's and UF-4's!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> It's not some crazy awesome haul, but still good in my book because I got some Nica's and UF-4's!


Let me know how those Nica's are. They look interesting!


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Unfortunately they didn't have any there (or they were reserved for friends and special people. It was a very cliquish event. I can't help you out with those but the winner of my contest (go check it out!) just might find a UC Pig in their winnings


Awesome, Thanks for the contest!


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> It's not some crazy awesome haul,


Surely you JEST!!!
That is a totally AWESOME haul!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@dmanuel, how many boxes of pigs were there, both t52 and 9s. I was told not enough to buy a box bc sharing among everyone yet you managed one?


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

ejewell said:


> @dmanuel, how many boxes of pigs were there, both t52 and 9s. I was told not enough to buy a box bc sharing among everyone yet you managed one?


I never saw a single Flying Pig, there were some FFP's though. I already have a ton of those so I left them for the rest. Maybe I somehow missed out on them, if I did that sucks because I would have definitely bought as many as I could.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Surely you JEST!!!
> That is a totally AWESOME haul!


Lol don't get me wrong, it is solid. It's a shame though that you had to buy 1 box of other DE smokes for every bundle of UF4's that you wanted. Plus, the Nica's were limited to 5 per person. I understand why, I was just hoping they would let me be greedy and buy enough to bring with me to Philippines.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Lol don't get me wrong, it is solid. It's a shame though that you had to buy 1 box of other DE smokes for every bundle of UF4's that you wanted. Plus, the Nica's were limited to 5 per person. I understand why, I was just hoping they would let me be greedy and buy enough to bring with me to Philippines.


LOL
They cover their bases even though they don't need to!! All of their smokes are so coveted right now, I feel safe to say that their stuff will sell out without that requirement. 
Plus, most of their stuff is limited production save for the Undercrown and their flavored stuff if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chRONIC (Sep 11, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Lol don't get me wrong, it is solid. It's a shame though that you had to buy 1 box of other DE smokes for every bundle of UF4's that you wanted. Plus, the Nica's were limited to 5 per person. I understand why, I was just hoping they would let me be greedy and buy enough to bring with me to Philippines.


Wow you are moving to the Philippines!? My wife's parents are there right now. They are from the Philippines and are visiting family for a month. Beautiful place!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> I never saw a single Flying Pig, there were some FFP's though. I already have a ton of those so I left them for the rest. Maybe I somehow missed out on them, if I did that sucks because I would have definitely bought as many as I could.


Oh ok. I thought you had scored a box of 52 pigs in your picture. I feel less upset now. haha.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

everyone keeps talking about these ligas here and i still haven't tried one making me feel left here.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice get. I was lucky enough to get a 5er on TQC before the sold out yesterday.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

anyone try the new UF4s yet? was it good?


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

My local shop is holding a bundle for me


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

alfred1222 said:


> My local shop is holding a bundle for me


Of UF4's that were only released at the Halloween party at Casa de Montecristo in Chicago?


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

Heh? From what the lady at my shop told me, it was the new liga, so i assumed it was this. Looks like im wrong


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

ehk said:


> anyone try the new UF4s yet? was it good?


I wish. :hat:


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

alfred1222 said:


> Heh? From what the lady at my shop told me, it was the new liga, so i assumed it was this. Looks like im wrong


Probably the Nica Rustica by DE. That is the only new smoke that I know of that has actually been shipped out. I am going to be jealous if it's Kentucky Fire Cured though lol


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

My 5-pack arrived yesterday vacuum sealed


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

im afraid to even ask how much you guys are paying for these.....


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

sullen said:


> im afraid to even ask how much you guys are paying for these.....


^^ Exactly why I'll probably never try one. It's a shame really, I've enjoyed every Liga that I tried.


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

Just make sure you guys are holding on to at least a couple for me, my 90 days are up on the 19th of this month and I've got the goods to trade or buy baby, yeah


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> ^^ Exactly why I'll probably never try one. It's a shame really, I've enjoyed every Liga that I tried.


i can take them or leave them, but i cant see paying more than like 20$/each for any of them...
tho i really want to try the uf13..


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Probably the Nica Rustica by DE. That is the only new smoke that I know of that has actually been shipped out. I am going to be jealous if it's Kentucky Fire Cured though lol


I get to see when i get back to san jose, theyre in my locker. Ill post when i get back in a week


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

can't wait to try one


----------

